# My local Druggists



## zanes_antiques (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's a pic of my wallshelf with my local druggist. Most of which, my brother gave me for Christmas.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice display I like the local bottles more than any.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice display. I need a book case to display my locals. Pill pushers and packers were very prolific in Pensacola, FL. Like rabbits.[]


----------



## mikmis (Jan 4, 2007)

nice display zane .is that green med.  a local ohio bottle too?


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jan 4, 2007)

[sm=tongue.gif]Speechless[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 5, 2007)

Zane - That's a sharp display! Here's what I did w/some of mine.....pulled a couple medicine cabinets out of an old house, stripped off alot of old paint, stained the wood, added some trim & replaced the mirrors with some old glass. A lot of sweat but pretty cheap, we reused the old hardware etc. & used scrap wainscoting for the backs. Doesn't hold alot of bottles but they do stay clean in there....

 Frank


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 5, 2007)

pics not very good but here's the other


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

Very nice Frank. What is that bottle with the Stopper in it?


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Zane, the one with the stopper is a U.S.A. HOSP. DEPT.,  & Cliff  (YE OLDE PROSPECTOR) came  through for me with that stopper.

 Frank


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2007)

Very nice Frank and a great idea too.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 5, 2007)

If I may add I built mine also out of walnut. I used an antique one my dad had as the prototype. His was built from a cranberry crate. Here's one I built out of curly maple and cherry.


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Zane,
 Very nice woodwork, are or were you a woodworker. I am very impressed with your woodwork.
 Qusestion, what type of bottle is that in the middle (the big one)?
 Stinger


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 7, 2007)

Sting I'm honored. My "Consolidated Ice Company Pitsburgh Pa." Demi caught your attn. I believe it's an 1870's demijohn. Here's a pic of the lip. It puts me in mind of a humongous soda bottle.  By the way, yes I used to do alot of woodworking. I did restoration work on historical homes and also built replica furniture. I hand dovetailed and mortise and tenoned . Curly maple and cherry are my two most favorite woods to work with.


----------



## stinger haut (Jan 7, 2007)

Zane, wow that is one nice Demi, love the shape, lip is very nice and its embossed. I don't too about Demis, but all the ones I can remember weren't embossed.
 Well, your craftmanship really shows with what you made, just beautiful work. I love your choice in the wood and how you showed the wood grain.
 Here in Hawaii, we're famous for our Koa wood. If you lived here and wanted to use your talents with our Koa wood, you would be in high demand for whatever you made. 
 What type of bottles do you mainly collect?
 Pono


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jan 7, 2007)

Zane That's some FINE work! You could make a decent living makin' bottle shelves![&:]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys!

     I have been collecting but mostly buying and selling a general line of antiques since I was 14 Stinger but within the last year or so I have gotten into the bottles. I jumped in with both feet too, at first it was mainly milks but I have branched out into other areas. I try to concentrate on local druggist bottles mainly though . My brother and my dad and I try to collect different things so we can trade and barter without any jealosy or envy. It works out better this way.
    My brother is craigc90 in the forum and as you can see by some of his previous post he's put together quite a collection in avery short time. I keep my eyes open for local sodas and beers for him and marbles for the "old man" and they in return look for milks and druggists for me. So far it's an arrangemnet that works quite well for all of us. My brother has gotten a few decent bottles from me and I've gotten some pretty hard to get druggists from him. It made Christmas very exciting this year!


----------



## craigc90 (Jan 7, 2007)

He made this a couple other pieces in my house.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 7, 2007)

Hy Craig you should did do a nice job capuring the figure in that piece. I think you made it look better than it really is. Thanks for the plug though.


----------

